# Any suggestions for a Sweeney Todd Costume?



## Jbusby (Sep 15, 2009)

I know I am kind of late on the bandwagon for dressing up as Sweeney Todd, being as how it was a hit movie in 2007, making it the halloween costume for 2008, but I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for me? I have already acquired a coat (although it is not leather, its a wool men's peacoat), which I would rather have anyway since it tends to get a bit cold around halloween, as well as a weathered brown vest, (although not collared and not double breasted) Sorry, I am not doing any of the former people on here that have dressed up as ST any justice, because they all look so nice, but being a Californian and working for the State, they furloughed our working hours and I have to settle for the closest I can find from the thrift store... I have already checked all the local Halloween Spirit stores around here, but they no longer carry the ST costume Does anyone have any suggestions for the pants, scarf, and maybe an easy homemade holster for the straight razor that I might be able to find at a thrift store or something? How about the shirt? Are the sleeves more "poofier" then a standard mans dress shirt? Thank any of you in advance for any help you may be able to give...


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

We did a Sweeney Todd's Barber Shoppe in our Home Haunt in 1992. A friend of mine from Australia was Sweeney. He grew mutton-chop sideburns, wore a vest over a striped shirt, with a comb tucked into an elastic band on his bicep. With a bit of ghoulish make-up he pulled it off. But it's a tough one. Have you tried contacting Johnny Depp?


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Sweeney Todd - Halloween Scream

How To Make A Sweeney Todd Costume? - Costumzee.com

YouTube - Sweeney Todd impression and costume


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Sweeney Todd is an excellent costume to do, nevermind that it's not at the same time as it was released; people will be focusing on how good your costume is!! 

Every time I base a costume on a film character, which includes this year, I watch the film a couple of times, even taking notes and making little sketches on what they wear, and make-up effects. look for pictures of them on the internet, and hey presto! Easy references at your fingertips. Then you just search for items of clothing etc (on the internet, or instore) and in no time, you'll have the whole get-up! 

Take pictures of yourself in it after each step to make sure you are keeping on track.

Make sure you let us know how it turns out. I can't wait!


----------



## Jbusby (Sep 15, 2009)

So since you all have replied to my threads, I have aquired the following; A wool peacoat, a brownish vest, a man's collared white shirt, a straight razor, a pair of blue slacks, a strip of fabric from the fabric store that somewhat resembles the scarf he wears, the brown belt and the grey gloves, which I already own.... As soon as I can find my memory card, I will post pictures of my costume, so mainly You all can tell me if I have it down, or you think I have some more to go? I also am attempting to grow out my hair as much as possible.... Those darn costume wigs are just so uncomfortable! Thanks all!

James


----------



## cyrax037 (Sep 30, 2009)

Lol, I too am doing Sweeney Todd this year. It came about, cuz when I was Jack Sparrow 2 years ago, people in town are STILL talking about how much I looked just like him, so I figured I'd run with the Johnny Depp theme LOL. I might be able to pull it off as long as I don't talk HAHA. (Terrible with the accent) On the shirt, I'm going to get one that is a couple sizes larger then what I normally wear, so its more baggy. I already have the pants, the shoes, and straight razor, which I made for less then a buck really. On the holster, I'm going to use some scrap vinyl from an airbed (don't ask why I have so much of it LOL) and cut the shapes out, and glue them togver around the edges, and use a fabric hole punch, to give some holes along the sides and run some white string through it to make it look stitched!

I acturally did a tutorial on making the razor, I did it for a youtube show called Indymogul, they show user submitted stuff once a month. (I acturally got my fake blood one on there Monday) The trouble with it is, is I had to skimp on the instructions a bit to fit it in the 2 minute time limit. You can still kinda get the picture, but I'm going to try to make an extended one at a later point. I may post the short one anywayz if anyone is really interested.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

We did Sweeney Todd and Mrs. Lovett last year -- i think the wig is the trick.


----------



## chenzo1945 (Dec 4, 2008)

*help with the Sweeny Todd Costume..*

First off...I was costume director for a major costume house for several years, a long time ago...one of my favorite jobs.

To start off, get some working photos of Sweeny Todd. Movie: Sweeny Todd, screen shots.....google it.

Make a list of what you will need...A great coat or go with just a vest.
Collarless shirt, (white, light or pinstriped), suspenders, (can be a mockup, after all it is only a costume). Arm bands, Use dollar store scruchies..

Props...straight razor, (either an original or make one out of cardboard, paint it up, after all only a prop. a comb.

Some burnt cork, exactly what is stated..Burn a cork, (from a wine bottle). Let it cool, and use it as makeup, under the eyes. Some stage blood, splash it on your shirt, and arms, last thing applied so it should cover most of you, after all you are a murderer and would have blood on you.

Extra points: A name tag: Hair Cut/Shave Special Today 25c
Additional Prop: Pasty: (meat pie with a bite out of it...You could ask people if they want a bite of the "best pasties in town"..haha
good luck amd have fun.......


----------



## Jbusby (Sep 15, 2009)

Thank you all for the kind help, and yes B Scary, I do agree that it is all about the hair that does most of the trick, however, I am not one to wear wigs... they are just so darn uncomfortable... I am in the process of growing out my hair as much as i can.... so it will not be as long or actually even very close to the length of ur wig or of johnny depp...but it will be longer than I have had it in many years...which is a stretch in itself... So I do believe I have most of the costume together... I chose to go with a wool peacoat judging that weather in central california is always a toss up.. it's either very very cold or sweltering hot... a men's white collared shirt, a tad larger than I to accentuate the poofier victorian sleeves, a brown vest...although not double breasted, the best I could do on a small budget, a brown belt, which i already owned as part of my daily wear... i also purchased some brown vinyl to attempt to make a razor holster like in the movie... and i havel also purchased just a plain dark blue pair of slacks... i was contemplating using a white fabric pencil to try and simulate the pin stripes on the pants...but have not decided yet... as far as the scarf/ascot that is worn, I found a remnant of fabric at the local store that is pretty close to the color in the movie, but not a complete replica or anything... hopefully i can post pictures soon so that you all can see... until then.... have fun!


----------

